# E.anthonyi MBD?



## luka80 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello!

I have a pair of E.anthonyi. I think that male have deformed back bone or muscle. His body is often turned right and never to the left side. He also get normal straight position but i am concerned about right position. He eats normally and ff are regular dusted with supplements. He is active and started calling a few days ago. Please some comments.
Here are some pictures:


















male on the left side


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Did he look like this when you got him, and how long ago did you get him?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

While not a dart frog, I have known clawed frogs to have spinal deformities. An old female I had also had a crooked back as well.

You might want to ask the seller about it. If its a recent thing, there could be a problem. But if its been there a long time, and the frog is healthy and eats well, then its just a deformity he might just have to live with.


----------

